# Modtv



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

MODTV shows Fishin' with Joe Jordan crappie fishing on Hoover Res.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

never heard of it 
how about a llittle more info.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I googled 'fishing with Joe Jordan' and came up with this
http://www.myoutdoortv.com/new/fish-with-joe-jordan.html


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

He also has a YouTube page here: http://youtube.com/user/Fishnwithjoe

He's covered Deer Creek, Olentangy, and the Scioto as well.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Just watched the Hoover segment. Sort of looked like he was up river (Galena) but I didn't see any current.
He's not bad. It sure put me in the mood for some slabbage!


----------

